# Will my Albino Red Tiger Oscar breed with my Pink Convict?



## Lady Pearl (Apr 1, 2012)

I am new to owning these kinds of fish. My hubby researched before purchasing the different breeds. I have a green severum, Texas cichlid, John Dempsey, Red Devil Oscar, Albino Red Devil Oscar and a Pink Convict Cichlid. We purchased all of them about a month ago, so they are all young! They all get along pretty well up till now!!
The little convict (firey little bugger) and the Albino Red Devil Oscar have formed a beautiful little bond, it's very sweet! The Oscar had Fin rott and the convict swam around the Oscar and scared off the other fish when they came near exept for the other Oscar, but that soon changed!
Recently approximately 3/4 days ago the little convict developed a round pot belly and gradually became cranky and guarding "its" ceramic pot. Today we came home and the convict was hiding in the pot, coming out to scare the other fish off including the albino red devil Oscar (the convicts friend), the convict locked mouths with the other Oscar. I noticed the convict has some white thing sticking out it's bum, from what I read this means she is about to lay her eggs. Is this true and is the Oscar likely to fertilize the eggs or will any of the others? I was not aware this could happen and I am not very interested in breeding, especially two different species. 
Please help, tell me what's going on? should I remove the eggs from the tank as soon as she lays? & what will happen after? Will the convict settle down a little bit? And if the convict is not pregnant, what could it be?
Thank you :-?


----------



## lgw (Dec 25, 2011)

I've never heard of an Oscar/Convict hybrid, but there seem to be a fair few Texas/Convict hybrids so that's a possibility. Also, is it a Red Devil or a Red tiger Oscar?


----------



## Lady Pearl (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh sorry it's an Albino Tiger Oscar and the othe Oscar in the tank is a Red Devil Oscar.
Yeah it's funny cause I haven't found much about Oscars & convicts breeding. The relationship between them is so cool and unusual to see.
And as for the Texas, the convict is constantly picking on the Texas, this has happened since day dot, so I don't think he has a chance at all at getting to the eggs fertilized. 
What will she be like when the eggs hatch? Will she harm the others?[/url]


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

No they cannot, totally different species


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Finally there is someone not interested in cross breeding.


----------



## Lady Pearl (Apr 1, 2012)

No I am definately not interested, yes ok i would be fascinated by what they looked like but I would never let the eggs hatch! It's not fair on the fish, it's un-natural for them.


----------

